# Help needed gaining weight (diet plan and training included)



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for taking the time to check out my threat and much appreciated to anyone who replies!

I'm 19, 6'1 and 70kg. I'm trying to gain weight - possibly 1kg per week (if possible). I've tried various different protein powders and weight gain shakes - mutant mass, matrix mass and on serious mass. I'm a college student so I need a plan that caters my daily lifestyle and routine. I'm also on a moderate budget so I need to be careful with what I eat; I can't afford to buy a steak every single day 

I have already gone ahead and checked out my BMR on various websites and I followed a couple of formulas from bodybuilding.com. My BMR is roughly 1700-1850 calories per day for maintenance. My TDEE is roughly 2800-2850 (depending on my activity levels that week). I'm trying to follow a decent plan that covers enough protein, carbs, fats and vitamins without going hardcore on sugars/salts.

I have also begun following an intermediate exercise routine courtesy of Scooby Workouts. I chose the intermediate because the beginners one was too basic and I was able to exceed the recommended reps and weight for certain exercises.


*Food **Calories**Protein**Carbs**Fat*


*Breakfast*


100g Quakers oats with 200ml of

semi-skimmed milk.47018.268.511.32 bananas310 3.676.81Myprotein total protein 60g20746.52.42.1*Totals**987**68.3**147.7**14.4*

I chose the oats because they are tasty, a good source of carbs and generally really cheap to buy in a bulk. I chose the semi-skimmed milk because I don't want to go nuts on fats and sugar, lots in milk. I'm skinny but I don't want to be unhealthy. I chose two bananas for my breakfast because of the potassium and they are a good source of calorie dense food. The protein is just to ensure I'm starting the day with a nice source of protein.


*Food ** Calories**Protein**Carbs**Fat*


*Morning Snack*


2 brown rolls28811.4472.5Tin of tuna13015.200.4Chewee breakfast bar971.215.43.3*Totals**515**17.8**62.4**6.2*

I chose the brown rice for a good source of carbs, the chicken for a good source of lean protein and the salad for vitamins. The olive oil was to add extra calories whilst making the salad tasty 


*Food **Calories**Protein**Carbs**Fat*


*Dinner*


200g of pasta520181081.1Tesco fish fillet26015.921.411.5100g of frozen vegetables and 50g of brocoli903.17.30.7*Totals**870**37**137.4**13.3*

*
*

*
*

I chose the pasta for a good course of carbs, the fish for a good source of omega-3s and the vegetables for vitamins.


*Food **Calories**Protein**Carbs**Fat*


*Bedtime*


100g Quakers oats with 200ml of

semi-skimmed milk.47018.268.511.3*Totals**470**18.2**68.5**11.3*

*
*

*
*

The oats before bed is just extra carbs and milk for casein over night.

When I total everything up for that plan I get:


3227 calories (excluding weight gain shake after workout 4 days a week)

161.7g of protein

461g of carbs (probably too much but I want to keep my calories up)

60g of fats.


During my workout days, 4 days I week I will be having:

*Pre-workout*

100g of oats with 180ml of semi-skimmed milk and 5g of creatine prior to training.

*Post workout*

*
*2 scoops whey, 100g oats, milk, evoo (Thanks JD123)

Does this seem okay or have I gone completely nuts. Every bit of help is appreciated!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

I'd say ditch the weight gainer.

Buy whey, blended oats, extra virgin olive oil.

2 scoops whey, 100g oats, milk, evoo and theres your weight gainer.

Will be loads cheaper mate!


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> I'd say ditch the weight gainer.
> 
> Buy whey, blended oats, extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that mate! I'll probably leave the weight gainer, it's a bit expensive for what I'm getting. What do you think of my current diet plan though? I'm a complete idiot when it comes to this; my expertise is being a nerd behind a computer at college.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> I'd say ditch the weight gainer.
> 
> Buy whey, blended oats, extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

Cheers lads. I'll try the substitute idea for a homemade weight gainer. I'll probably do oats/milk/creatine as a pre and whey/evoo/oats and milk as a post.

Any other recommendations or suggestions, feel free to throw them at me!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

Jamiegeddon said:


> Cheers lads. I'll try the substitute idea for a homemade weight gainer. I'll probably do oats/milk/creatine as a pre and whey/evoo/oats and milk as a post.
> 
> Any other recommendations or suggestions, feel free to throw them at me!


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shakes-bars-snacks-recipes/15526-gainers-shakes-whats-your-latest-creation.html


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> I'd say ditch the weight gainer.
> 
> Buy whey, blended oats, extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> ...


*hi mate ...whats evoo...sorry:crying:*

*sorry im a bellend its extra virgin olive oil .....doooooh:blush:*


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

That protien intake seems low, also why 4 meals? its best to eat approx every 3 hours, most people have 6 meals

Reduce the carbs and increase protien imo

Post workout your whey should be in water, not milk as the body digests and is able to use the protien faster


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

madocks said:


> That protien intake seems low, also why 4 meals? its best to eat approx every 3 hours, most people have 6 meals
> 
> Reduce the carbs and increase protien imo
> 
> Post workout your whey should be in water, not milk as the body digests and is able to use the protien faster


 Both reasonable points, but #I also only have 4 meals most days & also have oats/milk/whey/dex/malto post workout.

works well for me


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

madocks said:


> That protien intake seems low, also why 4 meals? its *best to eat approx every 3 hours*, most people have 6 meals
> 
> Reduce the carbs and increase protien imo
> 
> Post workout your whey should be in water, not milk as the body digests and is able to use the protien faster


There was a study floating around on here which showed that was not strictly true. Although OP could probably do with another meal in there I agree


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

madocks said:


> That protien intake seems low, also why 4 meals? its best to eat approx every 3 hours, most people have 6 meals
> 
> Reduce the carbs and increase protien imo
> 
> Post workout your whey should be in water, not milk as the body digests and is able to use the protien faster


I'm a bellend. I forgot to add my morning snack and mid-afternoon snack. I was rushing it 

I'll probably follow that concept, I've been told by quite a lot of brickhouse lads that water is better for a post-work out shake.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

I like JD's suggestion for your extra calories.

Have you eaten like this before or is this your first time at getting all those macros in?

if this is your first time , then you are going to be in for a semi-difficult time.

you will be having some gas issues, bloating, and farting.

due to all the fibre, you will be sihtting your guts out. Food inefficiency and absorption issues: the fibre will take out some calories along with it.

if you don't drink 3- 4+ litres or more of water to help process those carbs, then over time you will be havinng some constipation issues.

without a doubt, you are not going to be a joy to be around- due to the flatulence issues...

broccoli,

200-300 grams of oats,

brown rice

nuts ( if you are eating these as part of your snack ) ,

indigestible fibres

all will combine to produce an overwhelming noxious gas cloud around you.

perhaps more worrisome is that you will lose a couple hundred or more calories per bowel movement.

This is one more reason why upping the fat intake ( within reason and using the better fats ) often brings about better results.

you get the calories in while minimizing the bloat and without the sense of being excessively full.

I suggest that you start out slow on this high carb plan due to the carbs you have chosen.

people can snack on almonds & peanut mix ( 80-20 ) , take 15ml of evoo , or 15 coconut oil to up their calories without getting too full.


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

dominimo said:


> I like JD's suggestion for your extra calories.
> 
> Have you eaten like this before or is this your first time at getting all those macros in?
> 
> ...


I'm used to eating large amounts of food but have failed to seen gains; most likely due to not eating enough. I regularly drink a good 4 litres of water per day so I'll have no problems there.

I know I'm going to see a lot more flatulence and I have tried minimizing the carbs but pasta/rice are both heavy on calories, both of which I need. Any suggestions that I could do to alter my diet plan?

Ideally, I would like to keep my breakfast plan and my snack plan. Lunch, dinner and snacks can be altered if anyone can find any way to improve them. I was looking into a couple of tablespoons of evoo and 50g of nuts per day to up the calories and the fats without going hardcore on the carbs.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

training program.

intermediate scooby workout.

at your stage of the game, this short abbreviated version would appear to be best. 15 sets in an hour with 20 minute cardio.

although I don't recommend the cardio for you as you must be quite thin.

Do NOT do any more sets as it would be defeating the purpose of your program.

people tend to want to do more.

have a look at HuntingGround or Mingster's style of training.

emphasis is on ohp, deads, squats, bench ( where applicable and injuries sometimes get in the way ).

Due to your specific issues ( tall and you desire to gain weight )- these sort of workouts/ lifts are something that you may want to give a go.

maybe not now as beginners tend to do too much on these lifts in the beginning and in sloppy form.

These lifts appear to be easy to do but in truth, they are difficult to master.

I am not saying to copy their training exactly as they are much more advanced than yourself.

yet the lifts/programs they have chosen appear to be suited towards matching your goals.

Many of us look back at our routines and wonder what in the world were we thinking- 30 -40 sets per workout back in our teens and early 20's.

And we wondered why we never gained a pound.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Jamiegeddon said:


> Cheers for that mate! I'll probably leave the weight gainer, it's a bit expensive for what I'm getting. What do you think of my current diet plan though? I'm a complete idiot when it comes to this; my expertise is being a nerd behind a computer at college.


*"my expertise is being a nerd behind a computer at college."* perfect for being analytical about / input output


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

cudsyaj said:


> *"my expertise is being a nerd behind a computer at college."* perfect for being analytical about / input output


You wouldn't believe the amount of i/o that my poor fragile mind has had to absorb. I've spent hours explaining uml, jsp, dfds... Stupid diagrams.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Jamiegeddon said:


> I'm used to eating large amounts of food but have failed to seen gains; most likely due to not eating enough. I regularly drink a good 4 litres of water per day so I'll have no problems there.
> 
> I know I'm going to see a lot more flatulence and I have tried minimizing the carbs but pasta/rice are both heavy on calories, both of which I need. Any suggestions that I could do to alter my diet plan?


young people tend to need more calories.

your fibre intake is quite high. you will be on the throne more often than you are in the gym.

you are losing calories each and every time.

Depending on the food choices and it's unique to the individual but a person can lose 5-20% of their calories down the toilet.

pastas and rice are not high in calories. they are only "high" calories when you eat a lot of them.

fats are calories dense.

nuts are calorie dense.

the trick is to slowly add the calories so take your fat intake to 100-110+ grams per day.

you would be getting 900- 1000 Calories from fat. so it would be ~25% of your daily intake.

seems reasonable.

Later, you can play around with the numbers according to your personal preferences and how the increased fat affects you.

a simple solution would be to add fats to each meal.

you can replace some carbs if you wish, in order to keep your Calories the same.

this would be one 15 ml serving of oil taken with each of your 4 main meals.

JD and others have mentioned to you to up your fat intake.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> *"my expertise is being a nerd behind a computer at college."* perfect for being analytical about / input output


yes, I agree with jay.

your opening post was ideal: you gave the necessary information in one post. and well planned and laid out for all to easily see. This is a stark contrast to some Opening posts where nothing is given and 10 pages onwards, we still receive dribbles of pertinent information.

well done Jamie.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Prob get flamed for giving a simple answer but eat more.

Like you, i require more than most to gain weight. Ive been known to have final meal at 1am in the past when stomach was smaller and couldnt get all the meals in. Force the food down. Feels horrid at first but gets easier.

Dont underestimate whole eggs either. Whisk them up and add whole milk. Instant clean natural weight gainer.


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

dominimo said:


> young people tend to need more calories.
> 
> your fibre intake is quite high. you will be on the throne more often than you are in the gym.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply mate. I'll re-evaluate my meal plan and focus on lower fibre intake, more fats and lower the carbs slightly. 15ml evoo definitely seems like a good idea, that would total 135*4= 540 calories and 60g of fat per day. I'll also add 50g of nuts into my snacks which is another 310 calories and 23g of fat.



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Prob get flamed for giving a simple answer but eat more.
> 
> Like you, i require more than most to gain weight. Ive been known to have final meal at 1am in the past when stomach was smaller and couldnt get all the meals in. Force the food down. Feels horrid at first but gets easier.
> 
> Dont underestimate whole eggs either. Whisk them up and add whole milk. Instant clean natural weight gainer.


I wanted to keep things simple, I don't have a great deal of spare time throughout the day so ideally I need quick meals that I can throw into a plastic container and binge on whilst I claw my eyes out at the thought of spending an entire day modelling spreadsheets. 

You think throwing a few eggs throughout the day would be a good idea, I heard from a few people that the yolk is really high in cholesterol?


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Prob get flamed for giving a simple answer but eat more.
> 
> Like you, i require more than most to gain weight. Ive been known to have final meal at 1am in the past when stomach was smaller and couldnt get all the meals in. Force the food down. Feels horrid at first but gets easier.
> 
> Dont underestimate whole eggs either. Whisk them up and add whole milk. Instant clean natural weight gainer.


Never thought of that, although discussing as it sounds I've started blending food if I need the macros, last night was 4 broccoli florets with whey and PB cos I needed more veg


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Jamiegeddon said:


> Thanks for the reply mate. I'll re-evaluate my meal plan and focus on lower fibre intake, more fats and lower the carbs slightly. 15ml evoo definitely seems like a good idea, that would total 135*4= 540 calories and 60g of fat per day. I'll also add 50g of nuts into my snacks which is another 310 calories and 23g of fat.
> 
> I wanted to keep things simple, I don't have a great deal of spare time throughout the day so ideally I need quick meals that I can throw into a plastic container and binge on whilst I claw my eyes out at the thought of spending an entire day modelling spreadsheets.
> 
> You think throwing a few eggs throughout the day would be a good idea, I heard from a few people that the yolk is really high in cholesterol?


read up - ingested cholesterol has no effect on blood cholesterol  eat eggs to your hearts content my friend


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

cudsyaj said:


> Never thought of that, although discussing as it sounds I've started blending food if I need the macros, last night was 4 broccoli florets with whey and PB cos I needed more veg


Veg is for rabbits. Dont waste stomach space with it. Take a pill. :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

You say you dont have spare time. Get up an hour earlier. Prep meals. Job done. I can prep 2 days worth of meals in 45mins. Surely you can fine that in the morning or evening.


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You say you dont have spare time. Get up an hour earlier. Prep meals. Job done. I can prep 2 days worth of meals in 45mins. Surely you can fine that in the morning or evening.


True. I'll have to get up in the morning to prep my pasta/rice/chicken. I'll limit the pasta/rice down to 100g and add in 15ml evoo per meal.

Breakfast:

100g oats with 200ml semi-skimmed milk

2 bananas

60g Myprotein with 700ml of water.

15ml tbs evoo

morning snack:

2 brown rolls filled with tuna, cucumber and mayonaise

Chewee breakfast bar

50g of cashew nuts

Lunch:

100g of pasta with 200g chicken breast and pasta sauce

Mixed salad with 15ml tbs evoo

Strawberry yoghurt

Dinner:

2 jacket potatos with tuna, cheese and egg mayo

Mixed salad with 15ml tbs evoo

Bedtime snack:

100g oats with 200ml of semi-skimmed milk

200g of cottage cheese

15ml tbs evoo

I substituted the chicken/rice for jacket potato and tuna/egg. Added in the extra calories from the evoo and nuts which is a good 800 calories alone. *Will add the macros when I'm finished with course work *


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

-removed-


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Whats your post workout nutrition. For people with fast metabolisms, this is ideal time to chuck in calories.

Again, might get flamed, but post workout is time for sugars, pizzas, burgers in my opinion. Calorie dense food. Doesnt mean go to mcdonalds, just means you can select food you know is going to go down easy and want more. low fat ice cream etc. Always room for ice cream, even when full.

Very few can eat enough clean food to gain decent amount of mass. Not to start with anyway.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Whats your post workout nutrition. For people with fast metabolisms, this is ideal time to chuck in calories.
> 
> Again, might get flamed, but post workout is time for sugars, pizzas, burgers in my opinion. Calorie dense food. Doesnt mean go to mcdonalds, just means you can select food you know is going to go down easy and want more. low fat ice cream etc. Always room for ice cream, even when full.
> 
> Very few can eat enough clean food to gain decent amount of mass. Not to start with anyway.


Yeah, I'm gonna be all over this when I bulk again in winter, homemade burgers with wholemeal buns and low fat cheese n mayo  side helping of sweet potato chips to boot washed down with a homemade milkshake and ice cream lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

cudsyaj said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna be all over this when I bulk again in winter, homemade burgers with wholemeal buns and low fat cheese n mayo  side helping of sweet potato chips to boot washed down with a homemade milkshake and ice cream lol


f.uck that, white bread and mc caine chunky over chips!!! Cheaper and will be just as good after a workout.

Soon as im in from training, its milk, egg whites (if i dont have any whey) and loads of nesquick and a few bananas. Then i get the cooking going.

My god om on seriously low carbs at the moment as depleting glycogen and im dribbling everywhere!!!


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Whats your post workout nutrition. For people with fast metabolisms, this is ideal time to chuck in calories.
> 
> Again, might get flamed, but post workout is time for sugars, pizzas, burgers in my opinion. Calorie dense food. Doesnt mean go to mcdonalds, just means you can select food you know is going to go down easy and want more. low fat ice cream etc. Always room for ice cream, even when full.
> 
> Very few can eat enough clean food to gain decent amount of mass. Not to start with anyway.


For my pwo, I'm definitely going to throw in a calorie dense shake but I'm not sure which one. I saw a few on the Gainers and Shakes thread, particularly Murphy's version which indicates 1200+ calories.



murphy2010 said:


> i just made this, pretty decent but thick n bitty at the bottom:
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> ...


Would that be too much do you reckon?


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Whats your post workout nutrition. For people with fast metabolisms, this is ideal time to chuck in calories.
> 
> Again, might get flamed, but post workout is time for sugars, pizzas, burgers in my opinion. Calorie dense food. Doesnt mean go to mcdonalds, just means you can select food you know is going to go down easy and want more. low fat ice cream etc. Always room for ice cream, even when full.
> 
> Very few can eat enough clean food to gain decent amount of mass. Not to start with anyway.


I'm definitely going to throw in a calorie dense pwo. I saw a recipe from Murphy2010 which offers 1200 calories, 87g protein, 92g of carbs and 55g of fat.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jamiegeddon said:


> I'm definitely going to throw in a calorie dense pwo. I saw a recipe from Murphy2010 which offers 1200 calories, 87g protein, 92g of carbs and 55g of fat.


Try and keep the fat as low as possible in a post workout binge. It will only slow down nutrient absorption and you want that goodness in there fast.

(oh and my shake alone will prob have 90g carbs :lol: )

Eat big my friend. Clean as hell throughout the day and medium amounts then like an animal post workout.


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Try and keep the fat as low as possible in a post workout binge. It will only slow down nutrient absorption and you want that goodness in there fast.
> 
> (oh and my shake alone will prob have 90g carbs :lol: )
> 
> Eat big my friend. Clean as hell throughout the day and medium amounts then like an animal post workout.


I'll eat as much as possible and as clean as possible throughout the day. I'll get myself a little progress thread in a few months; hopefully I'll make the skinny people proud. Much appreciated mate!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jamiegeddon said:


> I'll eat as much as possible and as clean as possible throughout the day. I'll get myself a little progress thread in a few months; hopefully I'll make the skinny people proud. Much appreciated mate!


Dont ever think its not possible though. I had the same stats as you when i started. I didnt even get on the internet in my first year so had no idea about the "correct nutrition" i just ate everything because my training made me so hungry. In one year i went from 69kg to 83kg at pretty much the same bodyfat.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> f.uck that, white bread and mc caine chunky over chips!!! Cheaper and will be just as good after a workout.
> 
> Soon as im in from training, its milk, egg whites (if i dont have any whey) and loads of nesquick and a few bananas. Then i get the cooking going.
> 
> My god om on seriously low carbs at the moment as depleting glycogen and im dribbling everywhere!!!


Me too  50g a day or less, around 2,500 first ever time I've cut and it's hard!



Jamiegeddon said:


> I'm definitely going to throw in a calorie dense pwo. I saw a recipe from Murphy2010 which offers 1200 calories, 87g protein, 92g of carbs and 55g of fat.


Linky please.


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

cudsyaj said:


> Me too  50g a day or less, around 2,500 first ever time I've cut and it's hard!
> 
> Linky please.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shakes-bars-snacks-recipes/15526-gainers-shakes-whats-your-latest-creation-2.html

"i just made this, pretty decent but thick n bitty at the bottom:

100g oats

2 scoops myprotein impact whey

50g natty pb

500ml milk

1208 calories

87.5 protein

92.35 carb

55.3 fat

its damn filling too".


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

i just made this, pretty decent but thick n bitty at the bottom:

100g oats

2 scoops myprotein impact whey

50g natty pb

500ml milk

1208 calories

87.5 protein

92.35 carb

55.3 fat

its damn filling too

It's the last post on the gainers/shakes recipe thread under the recipe category.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> f.uck that, white bread and mc caine chunky over chips!!! Cheaper and will be just as good after a workout.
> 
> Soon as im in from training, its milk, egg whites (if i dont have any whey) and loads of nesquick and a few bananas. Then i get the cooking going.
> 
> My god om on seriously low carbs at the moment as depleting glycogen and im dribbling everywhere!!!





Jamiegeddon said:


> I'm definitely going to throw in a calorie dense pwo. I saw a recipe from Murphy2010 which offers 1200 calories, 87g protein, 92g of carbs and 55g of fat.





Jamiegeddon said:


> i just made this, pretty decent but thick n bitty at the bottom:
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> ...


Oh, similar to what I was doing... try a £5 hand blender from Tesco, works a treat and it's only small so portable.


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

Nice one man. I've been using a whisk for the last 3 months.  Would the hand blender be enough for a 600-700ml shaker?

Also, how do people blend oats? Every time I tried, I made paste thicker than gum arabic.


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

I don't know if I'm allowed to do this but to make it easier for people, I wrote a quick meal plan inside of a html table and uploaded it to my website. the url is:

jamiegeddon.x10.mx

Check it out and let me know what you think. I personally think the carb intake is way too high so I might tweak one of the snack meals to lower the carbs. This is excluding my pre and pwo.

This is quite a cheap meal plan for me and I could manage this comfortably on my budget. Being a student sucks


----------

